# Any L'Abri alums?



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2009)

I stayed at Southborough Mass L'Abri around 22 years ago. I was wondering if anyone else ever visted a L'Abri any place in the world?

L'Abri Fellowship International : The Official Website

Give a shout out if you did & tell us where & when.

(BTW I have a very funny story about heckling Franky one night when he spoke for us...)


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2009)

What, no one?

No member of the PB was ever a student at L'Abri....?!?!


----------



## Montanablue (Aug 31, 2009)

I would like to be one day - if that counts.

What did you think of the one in Southbourgh?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2009)

I enjoyed it. The house itself was great & the staff (at that time) was very good.

While I was there we had a couple of speakers in the evening, including Franky. But the highlights were the conversations that happened over meals or while working.


----------



## he beholds (Aug 31, 2009)

Two couples in our church met @ L'Abri. That's kind of weird (cool), right?


----------



## Montanablue (Aug 31, 2009)

Kevin said:


> I enjoyed it. The house itself was great & the staff (at that time) was very good.
> 
> While I was there we had a couple of speakers in the evening, including Franky. But the highlights were the conversations that happened over meals or while working.



Cool. I have a friend who lives in Boston and so we've talked about going there together. There is one in Minnesota though that is (obviously) closer to me. Hmmmm


----------



## he beholds (Aug 31, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoyed it. The house itself was great & the staff (at that time) was very good.
> ...



I had no idea there were houses in America. That is awesome.


----------

